
Ask HN: What are the best devises to track elderly? - m1117
What are the devises that I can use to monitor activities of my grandma?So in case she has a stroke or something I can see that something went wrong? For example, wearable heartbeat trackers etc?
======
runjake
Road flares? Just kidding.

The term you want to google for is "Remote Patient Monitoring", in which there
is a whole class of products albeit normally targeted towards the medical
market.

There's nothing directed at consumers that I'd consider reliable (eg. Fitbit,
AliveCor, etc) for your use case.

